
A Daring Plan to Rescue Boys Trapped in Thai Cave Is Starting to Take Shape - curtis
https://gizmodo.com/a-daring-plan-to-rescue-boys-trapped-in-thai-cave-is-st-1827345522
======
rurban
I wouldn't consider that plan bold or daring, rather very conventional and
safe. Daring would be to "package" them, the second plan, or continue to dig a
tunnel to the site. Or waiting 4 months with the media at their neck. They can
try this one, and if one dies, wait for the other plans

